# Help Wanted



## birminghamcaninecentre (Sep 14, 2017)

Executive help wanted to set up and manage a new and exciting canine centre in Birmingham

Facilities to include

Dog boarding and grooming

Veterinary and breeding facilities

Excellent pay and prospects for the correct applicant.

Serious experience is an an absolute must

Please PM me on here with CV


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

When you say 'Executive Help', do you mean someone to set it up *and* run it? So this is a brand new business that is not yet going or making money? Could we ask your credentials in setting this up and a bit more detail on how it will be run?


----------



## birminghamcaninecentre (Sep 14, 2017)

Exactly that, substantial land has been acquired in a green belt area of Birmingham, permission for boarding kennels and facilities have been approved. However, this is not our game, hence the request for professionals in this specific field to oversee and manage this project.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh great. You're building on green belt. Like we haven't lost enough of that already.....


----------



## birminghamcaninecentre (Sep 14, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> Oh great. You're building on green belt. Like we haven't lost enough of that already.....


Would you prefer 30 houses ?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

No, I'd prefer it left green. But that's beside the point.

How many staff are you eventually looking to have?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

What is meant by 'breeding facilities'?

That sounds rather large scale.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Seems the OP has given up recruiting here!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm genuinely interested though!

Ground breaking, if they can come up with a way of breeding 100% ethically, including all health tests AND pay their staff this excellent salary I'd absolutely love to hear their business plan because I could add them to the book I'm writing about my experiences conversing with the Yeti & riding unicorns.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

:Hilarious


----------

